# Another Member Milestone! :D



## Bea

While i was sleeping the forums reached another member milestone.  

We now have 300 wonderful members here at Talk Cockatiels.

Thank you to everyone for joining, and an especially big thank you to everyone who gets involved. It's the growing activity here that makes the forums appealing to new members. :thumbu:


----------



## Laura

Woo Hoo !!!!  300 members thats great :clap: Thank you to all the members that make this a great place to come to


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Wow thats great  I think this is a very friendly form to talk about our tiels


----------



## Sophia

Yay!! :thumbu: Thats great 300 members!! (303 at the moment!):clap: We all make this a great place to be!! 
Now it's getting to 400!!


----------



## allen

yipee 300 thats great now 400 no i,m looking forward to 500


----------



## Plukie

Just imagine what it would be like if all 300 members just stopped by to say hello!! Oh the work involved for us poor moderators would be unbearable............go on, try it!!


----------



## allen

ok i chalenge all members to say hellow on this thread


----------



## Plukie

Allen!!!!!!!!! You are getting quite cheeky lately, don't forget I have the power!! Mwwhahaha!!


----------



## Aderyn

What about setting a date, e.g. all three hundred pop in on such and such a day and say hello? Lol. It might slow the forum down immensely, but it'll be fun. 

Thanks to everyone who makes this site a fountain of knowledge. I know I would be lost without people who share my fascination with 'tiels.


----------



## Kfontan

Could the site be able to handle that much traffic at once?


----------



## Plukie

Could the moderators handle that much traffic at once?:wacko:


----------



## Sophia

It would be mad! Posts every second! Just the thought!  :lol:


----------



## Nutmeg

thats a big number !
Congrats  
I think i just uppered the number by 1


----------



## SunnyCockatiel

*Ha!Almost lost one.*

Had to rebuild my computer and didnt have this link saved... 

I did a search for my e-mail address and it came up that I posted here!

THANK GOD! 

I am back! 

I LOVE IT HERE. And have now posted this on my website and all new buyers get a welcome package from me with this site in it!


----------



## feathers

yay!! 300+200=500 that whould be great


----------



## Will

We now got 354 members


----------



## AniBudgie

That would be nice.


----------



## sweetrsue

I know I have referred people who used to be on the forum I used to visit. One lady said she had been embarrased by mean comments from members making fun of her breeders' house after she posted pictures of her baby to be. Then the breeder saw the posts. I told her how nice people were here and how they were more likely to help without passing judgment or assuming you knew nothing. I did NOT post your address on that site 'cause frankly if those people ended up here I would look for another place to be. You know, when I tried to google you, you don't come up! Talk Budgies does though. Anyway... Glad to be here!


----------



## Bea

Thanks for referring people!  That's one of the best ways for us to get friendly and helpful members joining up.


----------



## bigmikey36

YAY US 350 members strong thats so awesome. Thats for no other reason than the wonderful people who run and frequent the board, who love their birds and are willing to share their advise to people like me who occasionally feel overwhelmed with one bird or anothers problems. Thank you all so very much for being here. To the new members from myself and kim welcome, and to the members especially sweetrsue thank you so much for all your help and you may never know how glad we are that we found you all.

Mikey


----------



## bigmikey36

7 more users and we hit the 400 mark!!!!! YAY us, you guys are awesome and this is a great forum to be a part of

Mikey


----------



## Bea

Thanks for the great comment!  I've been watching the member count going up the last couple of weeks, it's so great to have so many new faces.


----------



## sweetrsue

I think the numbers always jump at voting time. Don't they?


----------



## bigmikey36

surely nobody would do that just to win a prize from here would they???


----------



## Bea

There's no real prize, just bragging rights.  I haven't noticed that link but you could be right of course. 

We've hit 400 members now!


----------



## Sophia

:thumbu: Yay! 400 members!


----------



## AngelsMom

That's really, really cool! 300 members! 

:rofl:
 :thumbu:

Yeah I'm so excited! hello!


----------



## allen

hmmmmm just think what it would be like with 1000 members


----------



## sweetrsue

We wouldn't be able to get a post in edgewise.


----------



## bigmikey36

even at 1000 members we'll still get our say hehehe


----------

